# Nationals



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

Well I must say it was a very interesting weekend for OFK and myself...Tug did good for his first show...Tug took 1st place in the male puppy 6 to 9 month and then took Best Reserve Male puppy. Pretty good considering it was my first show as well, he is now 7 months old and has 40 points in the NKC. I didnt get any pictures from Saturdays weight pulls but I have some from the Confirmation...I'll let OFK tell you how his weekend went.:thumbsup:


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

Pics posted in the Picture section


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: Good job!!!! Tug is a very handsome boy I can see why he won. Keep up the good work with him. I think it is great watching him as a baby then go on to start winning shows. up:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

congrats on the wins! I'm going to check out the pictures next!!!


----------

